

WindML 0.4 released. Machine Learning Framework for Renewable Energy - jpzk
http://windml.org/
The windML framework provides an easy-to-use access to wind data sources within the Python world, building upon numpy, scipy, sklearn, and matplotlib. As a machine learning module, it provides versatile tools for various learning tasks like time-series prediction, classification, clustering, dimensionality reduction, and related tasks.
======
tverrbjelke
Yes! As it's licence says, it is open source.

------
codecrusade
Is this an open source framework?

